# Jupiter 2 - First Season



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

Hi...

I know I'm really, really late to the party, but prolonged illness and bouts in the hospital kept me from picking up this kit until only recently. I'm so glad I didn't miss out on it altogether.

I've been gathering what research I can find on the first season interior color scheme and the differences between that version and the colors/detailing one gets right out of the box. I found a few nice research photos in the archives on the Blu-ray set, which show the walls as primarily gray as opposed to a shade of tan or sand or whatever. The color correction on the episodes themselves seem to indicate that the interior was overall gray the whole time (with green accents later on), with any tan appearance due to set lighting. The door pattern also looks to be two shades of silver, a lighter aluminum and a darker metallic as opposed to grays or light blues.

Anyway, it's been forever since I dove into a big modeling project, and I'd welcome any suggestions or tips or pics any of you very talented modelers have to share  I've very much enjoyed seeing some of the pics you have posted of your builds and I can only hope mine comes out as nicely.

My health issues are ongoing but I want to work on this kit as I can. I hope to post some pics along the way.

Blessings,

Lora


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards Lora! I hope you have time to look around in the various threads for those tips and tricks our modeling family leave here and there.

Thoughts and prayers for improved health. :Angel_anim:

Lookiing forward to the build photos! :cheers2:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Welcome to the boards, Lora - come to think of it, I'm surprised it took you all these years to join us! You've got a bunch of fans here, I'm sure.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Welcome to our group.

We used to have a member here, who has since passed, that self published a Jupiter 2 building guide book on line.

I know I downloaded it, I just have to find it. 

I think his screen name was ducttapeforever, but I'm not sure. Maybe others here have a better memory than me.

I look forward to seeing photos of your J-2!

Edit:

Found it!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Greetings!
Nice to have you with us!- you chose a great subject to start with and I look forward to seeing your build.
Interesting info on the set colors, I can see what you mean about lighting shifting them to what we saw on screen.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

You're very kind...thank you.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

I'm picking up a lot of details from the Blu-ray set. I'd never noticed before, in all those years of watching the series, that the astrogator fins are rimmed in silver metal, and the two far outside magnapanels (the glowy panels behind the freezing tubes), the ones behind Penny and Don, only have two of those brass 'mushrooms' instead of three (and it was that way throughout the first season).


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

mach7 said:


> Welcome to our group.
> 
> Found it!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/


What a wonderful resource  Thank you!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Your welcome.

I'm glad I found it.


----------

